# Commencal v3dh umbau auf 650b



## Krischdjan (1. April 2017)

Servus, ist es möglich von 26' auf 650b umzustellen. Das Rad is von 2013....


----------



## Mr.A (1. April 2017)

ich schätze möglich ist es, mit dem langen Radstand auf jeden Fall. Allerdings wandert dein Tretlger dann auch 12mm oder so nach oben...ich würde es daher nicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischdjan (1. April 2017)

also sind die aktuellen rahmen des v3 anders als 2013?


----------



## Mr.A (1. April 2017)

ja, das 650b V3 hat ja auch 190mm FW...


----------



## un1e4shed (2. April 2017)

Soweit ich weiß, ist nur die Wippe anders... D.h. du könntest ne 650b Wippe reinbauen und hättest dann nen richtigen 650b Rahmen.
Aber frag da lieber mal Commencal direkt... sicher bin ich mir nämlich nicht


----------

